# Mời tham gia cuộc thi " viết cho con"



## Duy Phong (7 Tháng ba 2014)

*Cuộc thi viết “Gửi gắm yêu thương”*

Tình cảm cha mẹ dành cho con cái là thứ tình cảm thiêng liêng nhất mà không dễ có thể nói ra cho con hiểu. Còn niềm hạnh phúc nào lớn lao hơn là được nhìn thấy con chào đời, chập chững những bước đi đầu tiên, bi bô nói cười và trưởng thành trong cuộc sống. *Bobbymart* tổ chức cuộc thi viết mang tên “ *Gửi Gắm Yêu Thương*”để các bố mẹ gửi gắm tình cảm đến cho con mình.

Đối tượng: mọi công dân Việt Nam hoặc người nước ngoài sinh sống tại Việt Nam có dùng facebook.

Thời gian tham gia: từ ngày *15/03/2014 đến hết ngày 15.04.2014*

Thời gian công bố kết quả: 10 ngày sau khi kết thúc cuộc thi

*Cách thức tham gia:*

-  Bài dự thi là văn xuôi, tản văn, thơ

-  Viết về kỉ niệm, tình cảm, sự yêu thương đến con cái. Đó có thể là kỷ niệm về thời kỳ mang thai, những khó khăn vất vả mong đọi con chào đời, đó cũng có thể là kỷ niệm của lần vượt cạn gian khó. Những hi sinh vất vả mong con trưởng thành, tình yêu bao la mà không thể nói được với con Bạn có thể viết về tất cả những chủ đề, câu chuyện liên quan đến con của mình (phải là câu chuyện có thật).

-  Mỗi bạn được gửi dự thi nhiều tác phẩm- 

*Tiêu chí chấm giải:*

-  Bài viết hay, tình cảm, chân thành

-  Bài viết không giới hạn độ dài (tuy nhiên phải trên 300 chữ) 

-  Khuyến khích những bài viết có ảnh minh họa

-  Bài dự thi phải do chính tác giả viết, không được sao chép và vi phạm thuần phong mỹ tục Việt Nam

-  Bài dự thi là bài viết mới chưa từng đăng trên báo chí/ in sách hay từng gửi dự thi ở cuộc thi khác (chấp nhận những bài viết đăng trên Blog cá nhân)


Giải thưởng:

1 giải nhất: 1 phiếu mua hàng trị giá 500.000 VNĐ tại bobbymart

1 giải nhì: 1 phiếu mua hàng trị giá 250.000 VNĐ  tại bobbymart

1 giải dành cho bài viết có nhiều lượt like và chia sẻ nhất trên fanpage trị giá 250.00 VNĐ

Gửi về email: duthi @ bobbymart.vn

Bài viết sẽ được đăng trên website : bobbymart. vn/ và fanpage: facebook. com/ bobbymart.vn

*Quy Định Chung*

Tác phẩm dự thi sẽ được *Bobbymart* toàn quyền sử dụng

Mỗi bạn chỉ nhận được tối đa 1 giải duy nhất

Không dùng thủ thuật, xảo thuật để tăng like, tăng share, nếu Bobbymart phát hiện sẽ hủy kết quả

Nếu có những kết quả ngoài ý muốn thì *Bobbymart* sẽ là người quyết định cuối cùng.

Trân Trọng!


----------

